# 26C3: Schwächen im Netzwerk-Design



## Newsfeed (29 Dezember 2009)

Laut dem Sicherheitsforscher Fabian Yamaguchi erlaubt die Kombination einer Reihe von typischen Schwachstellen gefährliche Angriffe auf viele durchschnittliche Netzwerke .

Weiterlesen...


----------

